# The secret of Kells



## Smuttymutt (Nov 13, 2013)

Its such a beautifully animated movie! And its on netflix ^^


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 13, 2013)

Moved to the tube since it is not really something to rave about. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 13, 2013)

Secret of The Kells was pretty cool. So yep :-I


----------

